# 1000 person family reunion, they want a photo booth



## swoop_ds (Jan 24, 2011)

I was called by a lady today who is looking to have me setup my photo booth at a 1000 person family reunion this summer. She wants to get a picture of everyone, or atleast Everyone who would like a picture. 

I told her that I would charge 200$ for mileage (its a couple hours away) and then either 120$ an hour or each person/group to come through and do a "sitting" would pay 5$.

Does this seem reasonable? The logistics of this make me kind of queasy so I'm still thinking about whether or not I should do it at all. 

-Dave


----------



## Infidel (Jan 24, 2011)

Group shot w/fisheye. $5k. Done.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Definitely gas compensation. 5.00 a person or small group of say 5 is cool. 
Then give em something free like an entire group photo, people like getting Something free.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

How many days will you have to do the shoot?

If you only shoot 700 frames, and have only 12 hours to do so, you will have about 60 seconds average for each frame to organize, pose, record who is what frame, etc. (12 hours times 60 minutes = 720 minutes.)

You're looking at 3 days minimum:

Day 1 - Load the car, travel, unload at the venue, set up.
Day 2 - shoot all day long
Day 3 - load the car travel home, unload.


----------



## swoop_ds (Jan 24, 2011)

Likely just one.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

swoop_ds said:


> Likely just one.


I edited my post.

I think you need to charge for 3 days.

I think you will need at least 2 assistants. 1000 is a lot of people.

How will you get the images to the reunion attendies?

I wouldn't do it in one day (not counting travel days) for less than $10,000.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2011)

I really don't think that could be done in one day.  I believe Keith is correct; you should have at least two assistants and a concrete plan (spelled out in the contract) devolving the responsibility for getting the images to the individual onto the person who contracted wtih you.


----------



## swoop_ds (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree about the need for assistance as well as doing it over a day or two. The main problem is that it is over a long weekend (Friday Saturday Sunday) and I'm booked for a wedding on the Saturday. The pictures would go online and I would give a DVD to the person who contracted me. 

This seems like a lot of headache! My plan would be to arrive early (8am ish), setup, and then shoot for 12 hours. I'd have my assistant taking names and money at "the gate" to the booth and I would be inside shooting. I guess I could go up the Friday and then come back the Saturday and then go back the Sunday but that would be a crazy busy weekend. 

She seemed unsure as to whether "everyone" would need a picture but even if it was 500 people that's still a lot of time needed. I suppose I could always bring two photobooth setups.

-Dave


----------



## swoop_ds (Jan 24, 2011)

This is what I ended up quoting her:

300$ for mileage
5$ / person to be paid at the booth

500$ deposit up front
minimum of 400 people through the booth or the difference must be paid prior to DVD delivery.

I'd be setting up two photo booth setups with myself, another photog, and two assistants.  I told her that I would need a minimum of 8 hours and that it's not our job to make sure we get everyones picture.


----------



## sheppard (May 25, 2012)

I just came across this thread  , bit late  , but how did it work out ?  

For future reference  , its better to charge the host more upfront than to charge guests  , nobody carries money at these events , take a dyesub (inkjets are too slow and too unreliable) and print out on the spot.  Otherwise you might be horribly dis-appointed  when 10 people order shots. You'll need a backup printer  &  a backup laptop.

And correct me if i'm wrong but a 1000 people for a family reunion seems like a very large family. Ive had an email like this. It seems like someone fishing for competitors rates.

Charging for 3 days is out of the question.   You can only charge for the hours you work , and travel time doesn't get billed at the same rate as your photography. Definitely charge for travel though.

After assistants  , materials , insurance  , talent , gear  , spare gear , its got to be in the thousands,  say $3000.   You are a professional after all . If a client comes back saying my cousin can do it for $200. Then walk away , they obviously don't need a pro.

And be careful charging by the hour  , this can trip you up especially if your gear malfuntions and it takes a while to fix ,  or someone anal keeps a stopwatch on you and claims you had too many bathroom breaks and only worked 6 of the 8 hours you billed.  Things also happen like,  every time you take a piss the host comes over and cant find you. That is gonna put you in hot water. Other advice is 'never drink' ever. Its tempting but if you step on little Jonnys foot and break his toe  , they have your ass.  Most insurance wont even touch your claim if proven you were above legal driving limit.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 25, 2012)

swoop_ds said:


> I was called by a lady today who is looking to have me setup my photo booth at a 1000 person family reunion this summer. She wants to get a picture of everyone, or atleast Everyone who would like a picture.
> 
> I told her that I would charge 200$ for mileage (its a couple hours away) and then either 120$ an hour or each person/group to come through and do a "sitting" would pay 5$.
> 
> ...



Your worried about what to charge hourly and you have 1000 people that you can market to? 

Get with it man! This is like a buffet for print sales and customer referrals. 1000 people! You cant buy publicity that good and you will be the only photographer there at the event. You should definitely do this. With a photobooth set up it will be really easy since you can control the environment and they will come to you instead of you having to go roam around taking shots. Print lots of business cards.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2012)

Joe your commenting on a thread that's over a year and a half old  

Do you think he's still working on the last of those 1000 persons?


----------



## czach2012 (May 31, 2012)

I feel you should have 2 camera booths and it shouldn't take that long. Think of it like volume photography (ex: school photos) having a bar code system wouldn't hurt ether


----------

